# Κάλλιπος: Παροχή υπηρεσιών τεχνικής επεξεργασίας & επιμέλειας



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2014)

Σε περίπτωση που είστε συγγραφέας βιβλίου το οποίο σκοπεύετε να προτείνετε για ηλεκτρονικό σύγγραμμα στο πλαίσιο της Δράσης «Ελληνικά Ακαδημαϊκά Ηλεκτρονικά Συγγράμματα και Βοηθήματα» (http://www.kallipos.gr/) και αναζητάτε Συντελεστή Συγγραφικής Προσπάθειας για την τεχνική επεξεργασία, εγγεγραμμένο στο σχετικό μητρώο, παρακαλώ στείλτε μου μήνυμα εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=18.

Σε περίπτωση που είστε εγγεγραμμένοι στο σχετικό μητρώο ΣΣΠ με αντικείμενο τη γλωσσική ή τη γραφιστική επιμέλεια και θέλετε να εξετάσουμε δυνατότητες ή προοπτική συνεργασίας για έργα των οποίων έχω αναλάβει την τεχνική επεξεργασία, μπορείτε επίσης να μου στείλετε μήνυμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=18.


----------

